# Greetings from the Andes!



## Jennifer Joy

Hello!

Right now I'm just a wanna-be writer trying to turn the dream into a reality while raising my twins in the very, very high mountains of Ecuador.  Seriously, people get nose-bleeds here, but my kids have  healthy lungs!
Just browsing through some of the topics here has been truly inspirational and I look forward to learning and sharing even more as I continue this journey to publishing my own first novel before the new year.  Here goes nothing!


----------



## Michael Parnell

Welcome, Jen, and good luck!


----------



## PJHafner

Best wishes and welcome, Jen.


----------



## intinst

Greetings and Welcome, Jen!! We are so glad you found KBoards, an independent resource for people who own or have interest in Kindle, whether readers or writers.(Really, there are many members who are not writers!) We have many areas that you probably will like. Have you been to The Book Corner yet? That's the area for discussions about books (naturally  ). That's also where you will find threads about books Recommended by our Members and a list of additional sites for Book Lovers.

Then there is the Book Bazaar where our member/authors post about their books and the Writers' Cafe that has discussions about writing, publishing and many other topics. The Bazaar is also where you will locate Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can get reading material at low or no cost!

If you have a question about your Kindle or it's usage, check out the forum about Tips, Tricks and Trouble Shooting . Or, just ask your question. We have many helpful and knowledgeable people here at KB and we feel there is no such thing as a "dumb" question. Questions about KBoards may be answered at Forum tips. If not, once again, ask away! *To keep everything running smoothly, we ask that everyone read Forum decorum. There are a few points there particularly for authors.* Further questions from authors concerning KB may be answered here: Authors: 7 essential KBoards tips.

Another popular place is  Let's Talk Kindle, where all things in the Kindle world are posted about. Be sure and check out the Photo Gallery, where pictures of members, pets, flowers, landscapes or just almost anything interesting can be found. Also, the Accessories area can be fun. There you will see information about covers, skins, lights, bags, stands and many other items to allow you to personalize your Kindle.

Looking to just kill some time while you are waiting for your Kindle or if you have your kindle, want to try something different? Try  INFINITY Game - Word Association or  The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!! in the Not Quite Kindle area.

Sorry for the long post, but there is just so much to do, learn and like about KBoards that I just get carried away.


----------



## geoffthomas

Welcome Jen.
Glad you found your way to the KB.
Hope you find friends here.


----------



## Jennifer Joy

Thank you for the warm welcome


----------



## Daniel Leston

Hello, Jen, and welcome to KB.  Glad to have you on this forum.  Wishing you every success with your writing.

Dan --


----------



## VirginiaMcClain

Welcome, from a fellow newbie!  Good luck with your publishing adventure. It's a ton of work, but it's well worth it!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

What a remarkable place to post from!

Welcome.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Welcome! I hope you make a lot of new friends here and have a lot of fun!


----------



## Maria G. Melton

Hello and welcome, Jen Ramirez. And thank for good information for newbie, Intinst.


----------



## Darryl Donaghue

Hi Jen, I'm a newbie too, best of luck with your goals!


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign

Welcome, Jen! -Jennifer


----------

